# Single White Male iso Bratwurst Recipes!



## robbieh (Jan 27, 2013)

Hope the title gets some attention! lol.  Looking to try my hand at making some bratwurst, then smoking them.  I can get hog casings at Gander Mountain.  Those are what I'd use, right?

I will be using a mix of venison and pork.  Any great recipes out there?  Sure..I could google it, but I'd rather learn from the Pros here!

Also, at what temp should the smoker be at, and what should the internal temp be when they are done?  I was thinking about trying this recipe - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/98554/homemade-bratwurst  because it sounds good and they look great, but no one has really followed up on it.

I'm gonna make these this week with my younger brother, who will be here for a visit.  It'll be good times.  I'll post pics of everything here in this thread.

So any help would be great!  Thanks


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 27, 2013)

I will bite!  I want to learn too!  Count me in!  Beer and Brats are the best ever!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 27, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> I will bite!  I want to learn too!  Count me in!  Beer and Brats are the best ever!


X2

Never done brats before but I'll probably try soon because the store bought brats don't taste like what I used to eat in Germany.

Bill


----------



## smokeamotive (Jan 27, 2013)

Here's the recipe that I use. I have had many compliments on it.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/100076/shooterricks-attitude-brats-recipe-and-pics-on-the-grill


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 27, 2013)

Here is a good recipe but it is a pork only recipe. I have used only straight pork butt (5lbs not trimmed) and this turns out really well.

Wisconsin Brat      Very good recipe *****

5 lbs.

4 pounds pork shoulder, cut into 1-inch cubes and stored in the freezer for 30 minutes
1 pound Pork back fat, chopped and stored in the freezer for 30 minutes
3 tablespoons kosher salt
1 tablespoon sugar
1 1/2 teaspoons grated nutmeg
1/2 teaspoon coriander
1/4 teaspoon celery seed
2 teaspoons ground black pepper
1/8 teaspoon ground marjoram
1 1/2 teaspoons dried ginger


----------



## robbieh (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for the recipes!  I think I've read that Wisconsin Brat recipe elsewhere, unless that's your own work and the other one I read just had the same name.  Either way.  Both of these recipes, as well as others I found, seem to have some of the same ingredients, just different amounts.  

I will lift out some ground pork/venison mix I have in the freezer, tomorrow or Tuesday, and will start these on Wednesday or Thurs morning.

Any tips on smoker heat, internal heat, cooking time?


----------



## shannon127 (Jan 27, 2013)

Here is my Bratwurst recipe. 

Bratwurst MeatsGr/KgActualRatioPork100016001600salt1524.01.6sugar11.61.6pepper2.253.61.6Nutmeg1.252.01.6Caraway11.61.6Mustard0.751.21.6Beer100160.01.6


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 27, 2013)

thankx for sharing guys!  I am making notes!


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 28, 2013)

robbieh said:


> Thanks for the recipes!  I think I've read that Wisconsin Brat recipe elsewhere, unless that's your own work and the other one I read just had the same name.  Either way.  Both of these recipes, as well as others I found, seem to have some of the same ingredients, just different amounts.


I copied the Wisconsin brat recipe from a thread on this site. I have tried others and find this is my favorite.


----------



## diesel (Jan 28, 2013)

I have been making brats for a little over a year now.  I have done both Shooter Ricks and the Wisc. recipe.  I ended up just combining the recipes together together with the exception of the sage.  I also add a cup of cheddar cheese sometimes.  Instead of the soy concentrate in Shooter's recipe I use Dry powdered milk.  You don't have to add the NDMP, you could just add more fat.  Also, Fresh graded nutmeg is a real key IMHO.

Good luck and enjoy. 

5 lbs. well-fatted pork shoulder/butt

2 Tbsp. kosher salt

1 Tbsp. sugar

2 tsp. freshly ground black pepper

1 1/2 tsp. freshly grated nutmeg

1 Tbsp. toasted and freshly ground coriander

1/4 tsp. ground celery seed

1/8 tsp. ground marjoram

1 1/2 tsp. ground ginger

1.5 tsp good paprika

2 tsp dried rosemary

1.5 Tbsp dry mustard

1/4 cup dry milk powder

1/2 tsp cayenne pepper (to make it hot use 2 tsp)

1 cup cold water

Mix all spices and cold water together and mix well into meat. Stuff hog

casings and form links. Use or freeze promptly.


----------



## robbieh (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks so much for the replies and recipes, everyone. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Diesel, what is NDMP? is that the dry milf powder?  Also, as far as fat goes, do you think a 50/50 of pork and venison would be okay?


----------



## diesel (Jan 29, 2013)

Sorry if I got the acronym incorrect.  It is milk powder. 


> Also, as far as fat goes, do you think a 50/50 of pork and venison


Whenever I used venison as my main "meat" I try to do at least 3/1.  I clean the venison really well and I use pork butt.  But, 50/50 will be fine.  Just fry up a piece before stuffing.  You can tell then if it will need more fat or spices.  Also keep in mind that the spices will calm down after a day or two. 

You also asked about smoking times/temps.  I have put brats on at 225 to 300.  It will depend on how quick you want them done.  I go for an IT of around 155 to 160.  I think the rule is 150 but I like them a little more done than that.

good luck.. take some picts.

Aaron.


----------



## robbieh (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for the tips and for the cooking temps!  I'll be starting this sometime this week and I'll be sure to take pics


----------



## stovebolt (Jan 29, 2013)

robbieh said:


> Thanks so much for the replies and recipes, everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   OMG, where do I get "dry milf powder"? 






Chuck


----------



## robbieh (Jan 29, 2013)

YIKES!!!! I didn't even realize I wrote that!  LOL Wow...okay it's funny, but I hope I didn't make anyone here upset or anything. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Was an honest mistake.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 29, 2013)

Diesel said:


> I have been making brats for a little over a year now.  I have done both Shooter Ricks and the Wisc. recipe.  I ended up just combining the recipes together together with the exception of the sage.  I also add a cup of cheddar cheese sometimes.  Instead of the soy concentrate in Shooter's recipe I use Dry powdered milk.  You don't have to add the NDMP, you could just add more fat.  Also, Fresh graded nutmeg is a real key IMHO.
> 
> Good luck and enjoy.
> 
> ...


Do you grind the meat before or after adding the seasoning?


----------



## couger78 (Jan 29, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Do you grind the meat before or after adding the seasoning?


I'd venture to guess most grind prior to seasoning the meat.

Per Stanley Marianski: _"Some (sausage-makers) feel that placing salt in a grinder has a detrimental effect on a cutting knife and that it should be avoided."_

Kevin


----------



## robbieh (Jan 29, 2013)

With other sausages, I grind the meat, dump it on a clean surface, like a large cutting board or something, then add the spices in and mix by hand.  They will probably mix more too when they go through the grinder during the stuffing part.


----------



## diesel (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PGSmoker64*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I usually just add the spices after the grind.  With brats I like a more coarse grind and I use the 8mm grinding plate. (LEM)

Just make sure you mix it really well.  However, there are a few sausage recipes that I do add the spices prior to grind or prior to second grind.

Aaron.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 29, 2013)

The above mentioned brat recipe came from a master butcher in Sheboygan, scaled down from a 100 lb. batch.
Originally posted on here by a family member of mine:

*"This is my recipe for a classic old-fashioned all-pork Wisconsin-style brat.

This is a classic Wisconson bratwurst flavor profile.

Wisconsin-Wannabe Bratwurst

5 lbs. well-fatted pork shoulder/butt
3 Tbsp. kosher salt
1 Tbsp. sugar
2 tsp. freshly ground black pepper
1 1/2 tsp. freshly grated nutmeg
1/2 tsp. toasted and freshly ground coriander
1/4 tsp. ground celery seed
1/8 tsp. ground marjoram
1 1/2 tsp. ground ginger

I use a fairly course grind, grinding just half the meat a second time with the same plate.
I replace part of the salt with Tiparos Thai fish sauce in all of my fresh sausage recipes. It adds "what's that?" umami savoriness.
I gently steam the sausages on low heat (165-170 F) until safe temperature is reached. "*

~Martin


----------



## Dutch (Jan 29, 2013)

Diesel said:


> <SNIP>You also asked about smoking times/temps.  I have put brats on at 225 to 300.  It will depend on how quick you want them done.  I go for an IT of around 155 to 160.  I think the rule is 150 but I like them a little more done than that.
> 
> good luck.. take some picts.
> 
> Aaron.


Unless you have the proper amount of Cure #1 in the meat, your really should take the internal temps to 165°.


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 29, 2013)

I like to cut 2-3 large yellow onions into slices and saute in beer for about 20 minutes. Then grill the brats and put them in the onions and beer. The brats soak up the onions and beer and tenderize. It is good method for large groups of people. Just keep adding brats beer and onions to a Nesco. If I don't have time for the beer and onions then I like kraut.













DSCN6510.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Dec 17, 2012
__
sausage
sausage-making


----------



## robbieh (Jan 29, 2013)

Great tip, Woodcutter.  Maybe I'll do that with the onions and beer.  Stuff the casings, saute the onions and beer, cook brats in it for 20 minutes, then smoke em.  

I have everything needed and the ground venison will be thawed tomorrow.  I plan on making and stuffing tomorrow, then smoking on Thursday.  I'd do the smoking tomorrow too, but it's supposed to rain all day.  We'll see.

I picked up a package of Lem Hog Casings today.  It's one long casing that supposedly will do about 21lbs of meat.

Question... do I stuff a length, then twist, do another length, twist, etc?  If so, then do I use the racks on the smoker for cooking or hang them on the hooks?  If I do the twist method to make links, do I simply cut them after cooking to separate them?


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 30, 2013)

I haven't run into the long casing from Lem. If it is packaged in salt, rinse it and let it soak for at least an hour before stuffing it. It seems easiest to keep stuffing and coiling the sausage as you go. When you have a nice coil then you are able to push the meat around and even things out a little. Then look for any air bubbles and poke with a toothpick or something sharp. Next pinch at the length you want for 2 links. Then roll the second link and hold the end sausage and the rest of the rope still. Pinch it twice again and roll the next sausage the opposite direction.

I normally freeze 6-8 sausages per package. I leave them linked together as much as possible. I cut them right before grilling.


----------



## robbieh (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks again Woodcutter.

So I made the brats today  I did about 8lbs and used a recipe that I got pretty much from combining those seen here, as well as from some google results.  The casings worked great.  The package said not to soak them in water.  They weren't in salt.  I coiled them and they are now in the fridge.  I'll link and smoke em tomorrow.

Here's the recipe:

8lbs ground meat.  I used venison/pork shoulder.  Used a fine corse plate for grinding. I forgot to use a fine coarse plate the first time, So I mixed all the ingredients in the meat, then ran it through the grinder again with the fine plate.

1 and 1/2 tbl ground coriander

3tbl kosher salt

2tbl + 1tsp ground mustard

1 and 1/2 tbl of sage

2 and 1/2 tsp ground nutmeg

2tbl sugar

1/4tsp celery seed

2tsp ground blk pepper

1/4tsp ground marjoram

2 and 1/2tsp ground ginger

2tsp paprika

2tsp caraway seed

8oz of heavy cream, bought at walmart

3 eggs.

Beat the eggs and mix with cream.  Mix all dry ingredients together and mix into the cream/egg mixture.  Pour into meat and mix well.

I then removed the cutting blade from the grinder, attached the stuffing plate and nozzle, then stuffed into the casings, being careful not to over stuff.  The casings seemed strong enough, but I left some room for twisting (linking).

I took a bit of left-over and made a patty.  I loved it, but it tasted like breakfast sausage.  I hope as these sit in the fridge over night, theyll take on a flavor that tastes more like brats.  Although, it's been so long since I had a brat, I'm not even sure I remember what it is I should be tasting!  

So I'll either have brats, or breakfast sausage links. lol.   Ok enjoy the pics.













101_0703 (Copy).JPG



__ robbieh
__ Jan 30, 2013


















101_0709 (Copy).JPG



__ robbieh
__ Jan 30, 2013


















101_0711 (Copy).JPG



__ robbieh
__ Jan 30, 2013


















101_0713 (Copy).JPG



__ robbieh
__ Jan 30, 2013


















101_0714 (Copy).JPG



__ robbieh
__ Jan 30, 2013


















101_0715 (Copy).JPG



__ robbieh
__ Jan 30, 2013


















101_0719 (Copy).JPG



__ robbieh
__ Jan 30, 2013






So far so good.  I just thought it was strange how similar it tasted to breakfast sausage.  Maybe after sitting the the fridge over night, as well as sautaing in beer and onions before cooking, will give it more of a sausage taste.

We'll see tomorrow.  I'll post more pics.  Either way, thanks to everyone for their recipes, ideas and tips.


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks good! I thought you had natural hog casings. That is a synthetic casing. You will probably end up tying your links with string to keep them sealed. I think you may have better luck trying to twist them today vrs the casing taking on moisture overnight in fridge. (Maybe less breakage today) Also the casings will seal at the twists when given a few hours to sit.

I've read about putting cream in but have never tried it. You'll have to post a few pictures when your done.


----------



## diesel (Jan 30, 2013)

> robbeih
> 
> I loved it, but it tasted like breakfast sausage.


That is the sage in the recipe and the exact reason I left it out.  I made a batch w/ the sage and my tester was quick to tell me it tasted like breakfast sausage.  But hay.. isn't that why we do it.. for the experience.  Good job!


> Dutch,
> 
> Unless you have the proper amount of Cure #1 in the meat, your really should take the internal temps to 165°.


I am going to have to disagree with that statement.  Mostly because Cure #1 has nothing to do with the internal temp but all to do with the length of time it takes to get it there.  Second, taking a sausage past 155 increases the breaking point of the casing and releasing all of those wonderful juices.

Aaron.


----------



## robbieh (Jan 30, 2013)

Woodcutter, thanks for the suggestion about the casing.  I twisted them together right after I read that.  I didn't realize they were synthetic.  That's new to me.  Next time I'll find the real hog casings.  If the twists don't seal, I'll tie with string.

Diesel, I wouldn't have ever known it was the sage that makes it taste like breakfast sausage.  So thanks for telling me and I'll leave it out next time.

If this becomes a batch of breakfast sausage links, that'll be just fine with me.  Yes - we do this for the experience and so far, this newbie is really enjoying it!

Tomorrow I'll smoke them, taste test, and take pics.


----------



## smokeamotive (Jan 30, 2013)

Like Woodcutter said those are synthetic casings (collagen). You need to check the package to see if there edible or not. If non edible you will have to strip the casings off before eating. Looks good though!


----------



## robbieh (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks.  Yes, they are edible. For smoking them, do you guys hang them or lay them on the racks in your smokers?


----------



## smokeamotive (Jan 31, 2013)

Either way will work. Laying them on racks just leaves marks on the sausage.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 31, 2013)

It is the policy of this Forum to advise that the Smoking and Internal Temperature recommendations of the USDA be followed. The recommended Smoking Temp should be between 225* to 300*F unless a Cure is added and the Internal Temp of Beef, Pork, Lamb or Veal Sausage be taken to 160*F. Turkey and Chicken Sausages should be cooked to 165*F...JJ


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 31, 2013)

Robbieh, the cooking warning is because when you grind meat, the outer surface area of the meat where bad things grow get all mixed together. Botulism grows between 40 and 140 degrees and can grow within 4 hours in that temp range. Smoking sausages can take longer for the temp to rise to safe levels than he 4 hours needed for botulism to grow. Cured sausages have nitrite added to inhibit the growth of botulism. Your brats are considered a fresh sausage without cure so it needs to be brought up to temp with in 4 hours.

You could cold smoke them under 40 degrees and fry or grill them. Or you could give them an hour on your smoker to get some smoke in them and then fry or grill.

I'm not sure how the beer and onions will go with the sage flavor.


----------



## robbieh (Jan 31, 2013)

Ok so I need to cook them at a high enough heat so that the IT of 165F is reached within 4 hours?  Do you think cooking at 275F will do it?  My smoker will get as hot as I want it to, so no issues using the smoker.

I took them out of the fridge earlier.  The twisted part of the casings did not stick together, so I tied each link off.  Ran out of string, so some are not tied.  Figures.  I'll be sure to get better casings next time.  I was pleased by their smell.  They smelled more like Italian sausage, rather than breakfast sausage.  

I put them on the smoker about a half hour ago.  Poured my last 2 cans of beer in the water pan.  Thought I'd try that.  

So I will continue to cook them, and will turn up the heat if necessary.  This is definitely a learning experience.  I have no idea what I'll end up with but here's what I've learned so far (thanks to everyones help here):

1. Use real hog casings, not synthetic.

2. I over stuffed the casings a little, even though I originally thought I was leaving enough extra room.  Twisting was still tough.  So next time, I'll leave even more room.

3. No sage in a bratwurst recipe!

I'll post some pics in a bit.  Like I said, I used my last 2 cans of beer.  I'll be back in 20 minutes!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 31, 2013)

Any smoker temp at or above 225*F will get the average sized Sausage up to temp in plenty of time. Most likely between 2 and 3 hours. You want them in long enough to get some Smoke on them...JJ


----------



## robbieh (Jan 31, 2013)

I lowered the temp to stay around the 240F mark.  It's not going quite as well as I hoped.  The (bleep) casings dried out, so some of the twisted parts broke, causing some links to fall into the pan that had the beer in it.  The beer either boiled away or the links soaked it all up. lol.  So I separated every link and put them on the racks.  I will definitely use natural hog casings next time.  They have them on the cabelas website.  I have to admit though, they smell great.  I figured they'd be more of a light grey color, not red like this.  Oh.. to make it even more fun, it starting snowing out pretty good here. lol. 

Here are a few quick pics.  I can't wait to see what sausage hybrid I end up with!













101_0725 (Copy).JPG



__ robbieh
__ Jan 31, 2013


















101_0724 (Copy).JPG



__ robbieh
__ Jan 31, 2013


----------



## robbieh (Jan 31, 2013)

Well they are finished. I gotta admit, I'm disappointed with the results.  They actually have a good sausage taste, not breakfast sausage like I thought at first.  But the texture is poor.  The meat is kind of "loose", almost like browned ground beef.  Not as I was hoping, like how it is in real sausages.  Maybe I'll use straight pork next time. The casings suck.  They are just dry and red, for some reason.  

Oh well... the only way to learn is to try.  

I'm no going to loose sleep over it.  At least I've learned quite a few things about what not to do, and now I have all the ingredients to try this again.  I may pick up more pork this week and try again this weekend, probably just follow one of the proven recipes to the T, rather than jumping ahead by combining recipes.  I'll freeze these and use them in pasta sauces or something.

Ok well that's it.  Again, thanks everyone for your help on this.  I learned a lot
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















101_0727 (Copy).JPG



__ robbieh
__ Jan 31, 2013


















101_0729 (Copy).JPG



__ robbieh
__ Jan 31, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Jan 31, 2013)

it looks great. you got your 1st out of the way. it will get better with time.natural casings is all i use. you can find a butcher shop and they will probably sell you as much as you want. beats a big box then shipping.

happy smoken'

david


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey Rob, I am sorry to hear you had problems...The Color the Casing took on is supposed to happen. The mealy Texture could be from being too lean, not mixed until very sticky to emulsify and bind the fat in and/or over cooking. Lastly, take a look at the interior top of that smoker...Those are Sausage Hangers. Take all the shelves out and Hang the sausages from the hooks. If Hot smoking tie several links into a continuous circle so you can periodically rotate their position so the same sausages are not always close to the heat source...JJ


----------



## robbieh (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words, guys.  Yeah..it's a real bummer, but what are ya gonna do.  JJ, glad to know the coloring is normal.  I'm still going to use natural hog casings next time, but at least I now know about the coloring.  Also, a few posts up I wrote that I started off hanging the sausages on the hooks, but had to put them on the racks because the links kept breaking.  But thanks for the advice either way.  I don't think I over cooked because the IT was right at 165F, but I suppose it's possible.  My best guess would be what you said about it being too lean.  About 30% of the meat mix is venison.

So for next time:  all natural hog casings, a "proven" brat recipe (probably the ShooterRick's recipe), and all pork.  

ShooterRick's brat recipe calls for 5lbs of ground pork.  Should I buy a pork butt/shoulder roast and grind myself?  Or just buy a package of ground pork?  If buying already ground, is there a fat content I should look for?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 31, 2013)

If you grind your own you will get a good ratio of fat to lean, just use it all even if you think it looks like a lot of fat. With pre-ground you may not know what you get. At least around here the label just says Ground Pork with no percentages. In any event any where from 20 to 30% fat content is good. I you used 30% Venison you should have used 50% Pork and 20% Pork Fat. The end result would have put you in the desired Fat % range...JJ


----------



## smokeamotive (Jan 31, 2013)

Either Pork Butt or shoulder will work. I prefer to use a butt, more meat, less bone. I find it has enough fat to use it "as is". Shooters recipe is a great place to start.......or restart in your case.


----------



## robbieh (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks.  Its strange how I can use 50/50 venison and pork butt for summer sausage, and it comes out great... texture and all.  I used the same pork and less venison for these brats and the texture was wrong.  

Often when I get a pork butt, there is a thick layer of white fat along the entire bottom.  Do you guys grind that too?  I left it out thinking it was too much.  That's probably the mistake I made right there.

I'm already looking forward to trying again!


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 31, 2013)

Straight pork butt makes great sausage, it has a naturally good meat to fat ratio. Most people grind brats and Italian sausage with the coarse disc which affects the texture. Other sausage like hot dogs get ground fine and several times.

Your sausages look great in the pictures! I'm eating some summer sausage right now that will be better next time.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 31, 2013)

Leaving that Fat out did you in! Dude, it is Sausage, a once a week thing...Screw the Fat content! Enjoy it for what it is and have a Salad for lunch the next day. So many people have learned to eat crappy Turkey Sausage or Tasteless Beef and Pork because they are worried about the Fat...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## shannon127 (Jan 31, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Leaving that Fat out did you in! Dude, it is Sausage, a once a week thing...Screw the Fat content! Enjoy it for what it is and have a Salad for lunch the next day. So many people have learned to eat crappy Turkey Sausage or Tasteless Beef and Pork because they are worried about the Fat...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ONCE A WEEK THING?????????  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Them are fighten words!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah, at least a once a day thing here, often more. LOL


~Martin


----------



## robbieh (Jan 31, 2013)

By a "coarse" disc, do you mean one with larger holes?  My grinder came with 2 discs, one with larger holes, with with smaller ones.  I used the smaller one.  Hmm...come to think of it, that's yet another mistake I made!  When I do breakfast sausage, I use the smaller ones.  Comes out great.  For summer sausage, I use the larger ones.  Comes out great too.

I think I shoulda used the plate with the larger holes.  The texture would have been correct, like how the summer sausage comes out.







Ok so next time:

Use ALL the pork - fat and all.

Use natural hog casings.

Try ShooterRick's brat recipe.

Use the grinder plate with the larger holes.

Awesome.  Can't wait.  I'll start a new thread if I have a successful batch of brats!  (probably next week sometime).

Until then, keep the suggestions and ideas coming.  This will help me as well as others.  I hope my screw-ups here will prevent other newbs from doing the same. lol


----------



## rtbbq2 (Jan 31, 2013)

robbieh said:


> YIKES!!!! I didn't even realize I wrote that!  LOL Wow...okay it's funny, but I hope I didn't make anyone here upset or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dried MILF powder.........................Gotta get me some of dat powder....................


----------



## smoking b (Jan 31, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Leaving that Fat out did you in! Dude, it is Sausage, a once a week thing...Screw the Fat content! Enjoy it for what it is and have a Salad for lunch the next day. So many people have learned to eat crappy Turkey Sausage or Tasteless Beef and Pork because they are worried about the Fat...
> 
> 
> 
> ...









     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     ........................................................................................


----------



## smokeamotive (Feb 1, 2013)

I use a small plate to make breakfast and summer sausage. That is after I make my first grind with the large plate. I also use beef with my venison in my Summer Sausage @ 50/50. I try for a 10% fat content when all is mixed. I do this for two reasons. 1. Beef has a closer flavor and texture to venison than pork. 2. It makes a finer and firmer sausage, almost like salami.

 For Brats and Itailian I only gind it once thru the larger plate. This gives it a courser texture like a good sausage you would get from a local sausage maker. From the sound of things I'm willing to bet you will be looking for a sausage stuffer before to long.


----------



## robbieh (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for the clarification.  The texture my brats ended up being was definitely that of breakfast sausage...and yes, I used a large plate, then the small one.  That's why I was disappointed with the texture.  As far as flavor, I bet if I left out the sage as suggested before, the brats would have tasted more like brats, not something in between brats and breakfast sausage. Finally, I'll be sure to use natural hog casings next time.

Glad I did this test run first, before offering to make brats for a gathering. lol.  My grinder came with a stuffing plate and a couple of nozzles.  It has a Stuffing mode too, which is just a slower speed then the grinding mode.


----------



## shannon127 (Feb 1, 2013)

Here is something else to consider, the high temperatures probably cause the fat to render out.  If you want smoked sausage you should keep them temperature below 175.  You will also need to cure the meat.


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 1, 2013)

Shannon127 said:


> Here is something else to consider, the high temperatures probably cause the fat to render out. If you want smoked sausage you should keep them temperature below 175. You will also need to cure the meat.


And God only knows what the MILF powder did. lol


----------



## robbieh (Feb 1, 2013)

lmao @ MILF powder!  So smoke them at 175F until IT reaches 165F?   Seems like thatd take a while, but I'll try that.  To cure the meat, what do I use?  Is "cure" something that I could buy somewhere or is it made with kitchen ingredients?  Also, Cure is salty, right?  So if I use a cure, should I decrease the amount of salt a recipe calls for?


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 1, 2013)

Here is a link with info on curing. I printed it out and read over about 3 times to become familiar with the different curing options. I have it book marked and refer to it.

http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts

Nitrites and nitrates are important and need to be added at the correct amounts. Too little or too much is a bad thing and can get you sick.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 1, 2013)

robbieh said:


> Also, Cure is salty, right?  So if I use a cure, should I decrease the amount of salt a recipe calls for?



Here's a calculator that'll factor in the salt in the cure.

http://www.diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html

Everybody has their preferred way of smoking (and finishing), I like to be very gentle with the heat. Very gentle.


~Martin


----------



## robbieh (Feb 1, 2013)

Very useful link Woodcutter.  Thank you.  I read it and bookmarked it.  So if I do a 5lb batch of brats, I'll need to add 1tsp of cure #1 to the meat.  Where do you get the cure from?  What brand do you use?  Does the extra salt that's in the cure ever effect your recipes that much?


----------



## diesel (Feb 1, 2013)

IMHO I would get the brats recipe down first.  Then move to curing the sausage. 

1. Leaving the sage out will help w/ it not tasting like breakfast sausage.  But, it is your recipe and that is the great thing about making your own sausage.

2. I get the nutmeg whole and use a grader to grade it fresh.  Now, you will have to do a fry test before stuffing to get the amount correct.  But I think you will pleased with the flavor from the fresh nutmeg.  (again, it is my opinion on that)

3. Try roasting your spices like the coriander, celery seed, rosemary, and black pepper.  I try to buy the whole spice and toss it in a frying pan on medium heat until I smell the spices.  Doesn't take very long.  And do not leave it alone.  Dump the spices into a grinder, I use a coffee grinder and pulse it till they are powder.

 I think I may have been scolded a little for the internal temp I suggested.  I do apologize for that one.  I am a true believer in the 4 hours 40/140 rule along with the USDA guidelines.  So.. with that good luck

Aaron.


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 1, 2013)

I use insta cure #1. I bought a large jar from sausage maker.com. I have bought small envelopes of Lem cure #1 from Gander Mountain. Cure #1 has some salt in it  but doesn't seem to affect the salt taste level too much. A lot of the recipes will have the cure and salt amounts listed separately. The cure calculator Martin posted will help you figure out how much you will need with a certain weight of meat.


----------



## shannon127 (Feb 1, 2013)

I agree with Diesel.  I mentioned the smoked sausage because he was smoking his fresh sausage.  IMHO brats are best either grilled, fried, or cooked with sauerkraut.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 1, 2013)

First off...I was just pointing out that Sausage can be a once a week thing if you are Fat Phobic. I too eat Sausage daily when I have it on hand.  I like Brats as a fresh Sausage Grilled, Sauteed or Braised with Sauerkraut as well. They are OK Hot smoked but not my first thought when Brats are on the menu. I have never tried adding cure and cool smoking to 150*F IT...JJ


----------



## shannon127 (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## pearlheartgtr (Feb 11, 2013)

If you want quick and easy, I gave the fresh Brat mix from Sausagemaker.com a try and it is gooooood. I had split up the 5# batch and added shredded sharp cheddar. Strangely enough, I have yet to throw them on the grill. My first taste of the batch was a few weeks ago when my father made spaghetti sauce and threw a few brats in thinking they were Italian sausage (he doesn't look at labels).


----------



## robbieh (Feb 15, 2013)

Been kind of busy lately, but I'll be taking another shot at brats very soon.  I'll post pics, but after reading some of the comments on here, I think I'll grill them, rather than smoke.  So hopefully very soon.


----------



## timberjet (Sep 28, 2013)

robbieh said:


> Been kind of busy lately, but I'll be taking another shot at brats very soon.  I'll post pics, but after reading some of the comments on here, I think I'll grill them, rather than smoke.  So hopefully very soon.


You can always hot smoke brats with inderect heat. I love them smoked at 225 for A couple hours and steamed in Beer and Onions. MMMMMMM!!!!! Best of both worlds if you ask me.


----------



## chewmeister (Oct 2, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Here is a good recipe but it is a pork only recipe. I have used only straight pork butt (5lbs not trimmed) and this turns out really well.
> 
> Wisconsin Brat      Very good recipe *****
> 
> ...


   I will have to try this recipe. I remember growing up we would always go to the Sheboygan brat festival every year. My grandparents lived there so we would plan a visit at that time of year. My parents would always stop at Luedke's meat market and buy some fresh brats to take home. They were the best.


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 2, 2013)

chewmeister said:


> Woodcutter said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a good recipe but it is a pork only recipe. I have used only straight pork butt (5lbs not trimmed) and this turns out really well.
> ...


There is a very well known shop called Meisfields Meat in Sheboygan that has a brat that tastes exactly like this. You won't regret trying it.


----------



## chewmeister (Oct 3, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> There is a very well known shop called Meisfields Meat in Sheboygan that has a brat that tastes exactly like this. You won't regret trying it.


Thanks Woodcutter. If I ever get up that way again (now living in PA) I will check them out. Sadly Luedke's is no longer in business.


----------

